# Poodles in Movies



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I've gotta say I need to see "The Secret Life of Pets" just for the head banging poodle!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ApricotsRock said:


> I've gotta say I need to see "The Secret Life of Pets" just for the head banging poodle!


I agree!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My fav isn't a movie it's the suburu commercial with the Golden Ret. family in the car, and the pretty female spoo walks by..... Hilarious!

I want to see The secret Life of Pets too!


Oh I almost forgot the 'Harvey & Harmony' video! Thinkbox TV ad.. LOVED that one too1


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Mugatu's poodle in Zoolander and Elvira Mistress of the Dark's poodle are a couple of my personal favorites.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

my favorite "the Birds" is the brief spot with Hitchcock walking poodles, Elvira Mistress of Darkness with mohawk sporting Algonquin, Look Who's Talking Now with Daphne (Diane Keaton) and of course Dog with a Blog Stan's love Princess.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wish there was a movie that featured a heroic Poodle in any size. The white Poodle in Best in Show, was the one to beat, I thought. Lol! God loves a terrier... That was such a cute movie.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Mfmst - I was going to say Look Who's Talking Now because the white poodle Twyla mentioned, Daphne, actually helps save the day at the end (in a campy family movie way, but still!)

Then, my other favorite poodle movie is Disney's Oliver, with the pampered retired show poodle Georgette voiced by Bette Midler.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> I wish there was a movie that featured a heroic Poodle in any size. The white Poodle in Best in Show, was the one to beat, I thought. Lol! God loves a terrier... That was such a cute movie.


For sure - catch it on Netflix now because it will be gone at the end of the month!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

WinnieJane I actually have that one on DVD since I like it so much.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

I introduced it to my 11-year-old this weekend, with some judicious fast forwarding through the Parker Posey therapy scenes - she would have been mortified!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I love the show Royal Pains and there was a scene with 3 white spoos in the most recent season.  I was very excited!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Maddie - Mahalia Magnolia Praline du NOLA's - is in the new movie Bad Mom's. She's actually NOT pink in the movie. Most all the rest of the time Maddie is...PINK!

She lives in the French Quarter with one of my Most Favorite NOLA poodles owners, ever, and is forever doing photo shoots and videos and fashion shows.

Her true color is a light apricot, but it's been a while since I've seen her real color! :afraid:

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wild and Wonderful... Monsieur Cognac was the Standard Poodle's name in the movie and he stole many scenes from Tony Curtis.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just watched the movie "Never a Dull Moment" on Turner Classic Movies. It stars Irene Dunne, Fred McMurray and features, cattle, a bunch of ranch dogs and a BLACK STANDARD POODLE. It was very cute and the poodle appears in lots of scenes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have you seen the new GOOGLE commercial on TV?.......features a a beautiful white Spoo!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

My favorite poodle movie is probably from the Secret Life of Pets. But I love Best in Show and the poodle in the movie is beautiful.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I am currently watching "The Crown" on Netflix. I had no idea that Winston Churchill had a miniature poodle. In my google search, I found that he had two mini's named Rufus and Rufus II. What a neat find! The Netflix series is excellent so far, too! Highly recommend!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yep Churchill had a poodle. That's why I have his quote as my signature on pf


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Don't forget the movie "Good Dog!", which has Barbara Ann, a very lovely white Spoo! And she gets all the pampering typical of a queen


----------

